# Birth control question



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi guys. I posted this topic in the Women's Issues forum as well, but it would be great to get some feedback from people that are around my age. Thanks!!I read somewhere the other day that having diarrhea reduces the effects of birth control pills. It makes sense, but I'm wondering why I have never heard of it before? Does this just mean that when you have diarrhea that the birth control is "washed out"? Kind of like when you throw up, any medicines you just took no longer work because they are out of your body? Is there a time frame that it takes for your body to absorb birth control? I always take mine at night but sometimes have diarrhea in the morning too. I'm just a little worried that I have been taking B.C all this time and now maybe its not even working to its full potential. Please reply!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

Im not sure, but i take BC pills too, you should be careful and use a condom while you have D i think. A chat with your doc might be helpful.Nikki


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow, I just read an article on iVillage.com yesterday that said the exact same thing. I've been on birth control for a couple years now and have had diarrea, and thankfully not had any problems between the two. I definately am going to ask my obgyn during my next appointment, though.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I didn't know that about the pill! My doctor took me off the pill because she didn't want the horomones to pass through my entire system. I am on the NuvaRing now and I love it. It is more effective and less work. 1 out of 100 women get pregnant using it as opposed to 17 out of every 100 on the pill. I just put it in (you know where) and leave it for 3 weeks. I take it out for a week to get my period, then put a new one in. you should all check into it. I've also heard good things about the patch.Good luck.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey. I'm on DepoProvera because the BCP is very sketchy for those of us w/ poor digestion. I work at a health clinic that specializes in BC so here is what I know. The BCP needs AT LEAST 2 hrs in your system to be properly digested so if you have a bad bm only a bit after you take the pill it could be kinda touch and go. I can find out more if you want!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

With Kestral's added information, maybe try taking the pill right before you go to bed? I rarely have D when I'm relaxing in my bed about to go to sleep. That way it has 2 hours she suggested to work.I've always taken the pill right before bed anyways because it cuz down on having nausea right after taking it!


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the great info guys! I really appreciate it!! PS - Kestrel, I didn't know you worked at all? Thats awesome, it sounds like it would be a good job too! I hope school is going well for you this year!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey! I actually volunteer at the clinic. Its one for students on my university campus. It kicks butt and everyone is super nice. Also I get to meet all the doctors so I don't feel weird when I go and see them a zillion times a month. I basically show people around the clinic, provide them w/ info and pamphlets and do health education displays and presentations to other students. I do work at a movie theater tho which kicks butt too. I get free movies and I love the people that work there. Everyone is really understanding about my IBS but since I'm so comfortable there I think I may have only had 2 attacks in the 4months...woohoo!







Yeah...you guys should check out Depo. Its a shot every three months and is more tolerated and more effective than the pill. So easy!Hugz,Kestrel


----------

